# Window sometimes down roll down or up 00 Altima



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

I have a 2000 altima gxe, sometimes when i hit the button for the window it wont go down or wont go up if it is down. I had the same problem on my 98 but got rid of it before it was fixed. It doesnt seem to be the actual switch because the other windows work fine. Could it be the regulator, maybe the motor, or just the drivers window switch out of the 4? I just want to figure out which one it would be before i went and ordered parts.


----------



## Vandy-1 (Apr 14, 2006)

Pull the master switch out of the drivers door, disconnect the power harness and take
apart the switch. Gently manipulate the switch contacts and hook harness back up to see
if it fixes the problem. You might need to do this several times. It worked for me on my
2000 GXE.


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

So your saying it was in the switch for you. It was doing it again today, when i hit it, it would go really slow, hit it again and it would go up normally. Someone told me it might be the regulator, but ill try what you told me this weekend.

thanks


----------



## Vandy-1 (Apr 14, 2006)

Yeah mine was the switch, what did you hit the window ?
If it goes up and down every time you push the switch then it is not the switch.
Going up and down at different speeds is probably a binding regulator or motor.


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

never hit it, i smoke so it goes up and down alot, sometimes it goes up really slow, sometimes normal. sometimes not at all initially. Happend in both my altimas 98 and 00. someone else has to have this problem if it happend in both of my cars. Id just like to narrow it down to one thing for cost purposes. thanks for the replies though, Im still gonna try to clean those contacts *once it warms up a bit*


----------



## Vandy-1 (Apr 14, 2006)

You might want to pull the master switch {pry gently up on assembly from the front} if I
remember right, up out of the door and separate the wire harness to see if the contacts
there are clean. If that solves the problem you don't have to go further into the switch
assembly and mess with the contacts inside. It would take 5 minutes and that's where I
would start.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

If you take apart the master switch and clean the contacts with a pencil or rubber eraser it will usually fix the problem. I've done this to dozens of window switches because the contacts become burned or oxidized which is an isulator. This is why the it will work intermitently.

Troy


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks for all the help, I ended up getting an old switch from from a wreck yard and now it works perfectly.


----------



## Vandy-1 (Apr 14, 2006)

No problem, glad you were able to fix it.


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

Well, I got a used switch and now its doing the same thing again. I have the thing apart laying in front of me. Theres the copper contacts, they seem to have a lot of black on them. Is this what I need to clean or do i have to take the cover off of the switches? Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

If i do have to pop off the buttons, how do you do it? I cant seem to get them off without destroying it.


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

bought some crappy connector cleaning from napa, didnt do anything, Im noticing alot of black on the brass. copper, brown connectors. Scraped the black with a knife didnt really do anything, cant find a small enough eraser to get in there... Thing still rolls down normal speed but wont roll up in the first 30 mins of trying, but when it does it goes at a normal speed.


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

No one has any suggestions on how to clean these contacts up? $120 is an expensive toll to roll my window up and down. This sucks


----------



## Vandy-1 (Apr 14, 2006)

Ryan's Altima said:


> No one has any suggestions on how to clean these contacts up? $120 is an expensive toll to roll my window up and down. This sucks



Gently manipulate the switch contacts and hook harness back up to see
if it fixes the problem. You might need to do this several times. It worked for me on my
2000 GXE. That's all I know to help you sorry.


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

Manipulate....I did try bending it a little and connected and disconnected a few times. Do u mean where it connects to the power harness or the actual window switches themselves, I couldnt get them to pop off


----------



## Vandy-1 (Apr 14, 2006)

The window switch contacts inside, the whole window switch can be separated into 2 parts
turn it over and take out the 2 or 3 philips head screws then pull it apart. After playing
with the metal contacts put the switch back together then plug the harness back in so you have power and try the switch to see if there is any improvement. You might need to repeat this process several times and with any luck you can get it working better.


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

I have it apart to the point I can see the circuit board, Im wondering if we have the same switch, with power locks and windows and a safety window button. Im wondering if I bend the 14 bronze color contacts on the back, it will make a better connection. Is there anyway to pop these buttons off? I cant see anything underneath them on the circuit board.


----------



## Vandy-1 (Apr 14, 2006)

I believe we do have the same switch, not sure what you mean about the 14 contacts.
I did use a very small flat head screwdriver to reach down inside and lift the contacts up or down. Actually if I remember right the black rocker switches that you push can be pryed off but use caution to not crack the plastic in the area where they pivot then I think you can access the contacts once it is removed, give it a try.


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

Alright, I popped the button off and now theres a clear piece of plastic. Do I take this off, and then Ill see the contacts?


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

Alright, I popped the button off, and the clear plastic piece pulls straight out, underneath I saw the contacts everyone was talking about, theres 2 silver ones with some black on them, sprayed them with electrical cleaner and scraped anything else with a small knife. Works well now, thanks to everyone who helped me with this problem, you guys saved me $100!


----------



## Vandy-1 (Apr 14, 2006)

Ryan's Altima said:


> Alright, I popped the button off, and the clear plastic piece pulls straight out, underneath I saw the contacts everyone was talking about, theres 2 silver ones with some black on them, sprayed them with electrical cleaner and scraped anything else with a small knife. Works well now, thanks to everyone who helped me with this problem, you guys saved me $100!





Cool ! glad it worked for you !!!!


----------



## Vandy-1 (Apr 14, 2006)

Ryan's Altima said:


> Alright, I popped the button off, and the clear plastic piece pulls straight out, underneath I saw the contacts everyone was talking about, theres 2 silver ones with some black on them, sprayed them with electrical cleaner and scraped anything else with a small knife. Works well now, thanks to everyone who helped me with this problem, you guys saved me $100!



Cool, glad it worked for you !


----------



## AltimaBlues (Apr 6, 2006)

KA24Tech said:


> If you take apart the master switch and clean the contacts with a pencil or rubber eraser it will usually fix the problem. I've done this to dozens of window switches because the contacts become burned or oxidized which is an isulator. This is why the it will work intermitently.
> 
> Troy


I would like to know how to take the switch apart. My 1998 Altima driver side switch cluster seems to have been designed to put together, but not to disassemble. I can access the printed circuit board on the back side, but exposing the contacts on the other side seems impossible. I tried pulling the switch covers off, but they are very stubborn and I reach the point that I think they will break. Any clever tricks you can provide would be appreciated.

AltimaBlues


----------



## AltimaBlues (Apr 6, 2006)

No need to reply to this. I destroyed the switch caps in order to remove them. They were definitely NOT design to be removed. Aside from the visible pivot holes on the outside of the cover, the inside of the cap has a square plastic shell with square holes in four places that fit over four protruding, ramped stays on the clear plastic switch rocker. Once pushed into place, they are hooked in place, keeping the printed circuit board locked to the upper black plastic housing. The unit is operational without the caps, but the switch caps definitely were designed to make it easier to use.
Next trick is to make something custom that function as the switch caps did.


----------



## AltimaBlues (Apr 6, 2006)

*I am surprised this worked for you*



Ryan's Altima said:


> Alright, I popped the button off, and the clear plastic piece pulls straight out, underneath I saw the contacts everyone was talking about, theres 2 silver ones with some black on them, sprayed them with electrical cleaner and scraped anything else with a small knife. Works well now, thanks to everyone who helped me with this problem, you guys saved me $100!


On my 98 Altima, I too accessed the switches from the top by removing the clear plastic rocker. However, what I saw was the top of the contacts, where the rocker pushes against the contact area which is on the underside. I had to removed the printed circuit board, then dissemble the switch assembly, in order to get to the underside. 

I am surprised that access by way of the clear plastic did anything for you (especially long term), since that is not the switch contact area. Maybe the spray from the top bought you some time; maybe that is enough.


----------

